# Just split from OH - should I keep TTC?



## Fairie (Sep 13, 2009)

Sooo..after alot of arguments lately, me and OH have decided to call it a day after 4 years together  I'm more relieved than upset tho because the tension in the house was unbearable, and she's now moved back home to her parents house after living with me for 3 years. 

After 6 early misscarriages, I've finally been referred to the main fertility clinic and my appointment is on the 14th March, should I still continue TTC on my own? Id be able to afford it etc, as Im a childminder and work from home so wouldn't need much time off etc, and it was mostly me that wanted a baby now I think about it. She's glad she has her freedom back and said she was too young to settle down. Couldnt she have decided this before we started trying? Has anyone else been in this situation? It's weird having the house to myself after 4 years!


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Fairie,

I have been separated from my civil partner now for three years- we have a gorgeous 5 year old together and I have just made the decision to start TTC number two alone.

It is totally weire dhabing the house to yourself after so long. All I can say is good luck on your journey. Id probably be tempted to wait a while so that the dust can settle after your break up although it is totally up to you and I dont know your circumstances.

I am completely petrified about starting this journey again on my own and have no idea if I am doing the right thing or not.

Good luck,
Kerry


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

what bagpuss said. there's nothing wrong with proceeding alone but you may want to take some time out for yourself so you can properly process everything and move on. with ttc then (fingers crossed) pregnancy and parenthood, your feet won't touch the ground, and you may be better off working through it all now before the journey begins even if that only means getting used to being on your own and a different future 

i'm sorry to hear your news though. even if it had been coming for a while and there is relief there, it's always sad when a relationship breaks down x


----------

